# starting rimless



## endoflove (Jan 8, 2011)

now if any one can tell me how to post pics on the classified it would be much appreciated


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Exactly the same way you did it in this thread. You can also use an image link directly...

Just use this basic code in the post body...









This is an example using one of the pics you just posted... [*img]http://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g463/endoflove/IMG_4672_zpsa79d88e4.jpg[/img]

* Remove the asterisk in the example to actually post the picture so it shows up in the thread.


----------



## endoflove (Jan 8, 2011)

thanks!!!!


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

endoflove said:


> thanks!!!!


Not a problem...


----------

